# backyard tree rats



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I looked out my window this morning and saw this guy looking for walnuts. so I grabed my RWS airgun and drop him out of the tree with a nice head shot. I heard the neigbors say "that sounded like an pellet gun". maybe I shouldn't do that anymore! but I have grilled squirrel for lunch!
















not bad for 25yrds and open sights if I do say so myself!









how about a "before and after" just for the fun of it! mmm... taste like hot wings!!


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I haven't had the guts to shoot one in my yard. You are in Fairborn I see, I live out in Rona Hills. TONS, I mean TONS of squirrels out there. I love shooting them but don't want a fine because of it. Neighbors would call the cops for sure.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

yeah... thats why I used an airgun. that and firearms aren't legal in town. I don't think I would get in any trouble for using an airgun. even so I took the shot from inside the house and out the window so nobody could see me anyway. I just don't want to make my neigbors mad for killing an inecsent little squirrel.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I have shot at a few out the window with a slingshot before. I wonder if there is a law about shooting a squirrel with an airgun? Could you be fined? Just wondering


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

you wouldn't be fine for using an airgun, as long as it shoots faster than 500 fps i'd say....gotta penetrate that pelt.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

The airgun i use is a RWS 94 and shoots .22 pellets. I cronied it at 700-780 FPS depending on the pellets used.


----------



## Buck36 (Apr 10, 2008)

I have a ravine behind our house loaded with squirrel. Same problem, no firearms allowed in town. I have shot a few with the pellet gun that I had as a kid but it is all over the place as far as accuracy. I really need something that shoots straight and is quiet.

What is a good air gun to buy?


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

my RWS 94 shoots smaller groups than my ruger 10/22!


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Yak,,
Nice shootin bud im also into airguns,,,i shoot pcp's though,,,,,,heres a tree rat i shot with my BSA Hornet the other day at 45 yds.










Love my airguns,,,,quiet accurate,,,routinely shoot nickel sized 10 shot groups at 40-50 yds.

Kdog


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

A few of my Favorites









AirArms S410 top,,,BSA Hornet bottom,,,,both in .22









Theoben Rapid with full shroud top,,,Theoben Rapid with moderator and dipped in Max1 camo bottom,,,,,both in .25









BSA Ultra in .177

Kdog


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Kdog, those are some sweet looking air rifles there.


!# taste like hot wings.lol.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

those are some nice looking guns. I would like to get into PSP's but they are a little rich for my blood!! I'll eventually get one! they are so quiet and you barely feel a thing when you shoot!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Airguns are legal for squirrels, woodchucks, coyote, and wild boar. Thats what the DNR says on their site. 

(From ODNR)

Hunting Methods 

Unless otherwise indicated, game may be taken with longbow, crossbow, or any caliber handgun, rifle, shotgun (10 gauge or smaller), or airgun. Be safe and choose the appropriate method for the species. 

Nice Shot!


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

One Legged Josh said:


> Airguns are legal for squirrels, woodchucks, coyote, and wild boar. Thats what the DNR says on their site.
> 
> (From ODNR)
> 
> ...


Yeah...but within city limits??


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

i was unsure of the legality of shooting in my backyard, so i called the local police department. turns out where i live there is no law about shooting a firearm, they just asked me to be conscious of my surroundings and to be careful. I would suggest asking if you are unsure. unfortunately the rest of the family likes to view the little tree rats so they continue to raid my birdfeeders in safety.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

For city limits questions, check your city's ordinances regarding hunting. Many prohibit the killing or molestation of wild animals. Many cities have this ordinance feature online. Many cities also have the no hunting clause. Air rifles count as firearms in most cases, too. Doesn't stop a lot of people though .


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Here's what I've thought about taking squirrells in my back yard:

I live inside city limits and it is illegal to discharge any sort of firearm (I believe that an airgun does fit the legal description), but beyond that I have other concerns. The local squirrells have fed on everyone else's trash for years. They could certainly be full of bacteria ranging from the common cold to rabies. Who knows what drugs they have ingested from antibiotics to injectable heroin, etc?

I don't think city squirrells are necessarily safe to eat. They would certainly be easy prey as I have an acorn-producing oak tree on the property, but I don't risk it.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Generally if firearms are not permited the law states "projectiles" not firearms. Be aware of the wording of the law and don't break the law. breaking the law to kill an animal doesn't make you a hunter it makes you a slob, or poacher. 

Huntinbull


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Huntinbull said:


> Generally if firearms are not permited the law states "projectiles" not firearms. Be aware of the wording of the law and don't break the law. breaking the law to kill an animal doesn't make you a hunter it makes you a slob, or poacher.
> 
> Huntinbull


Good point about the "projectile" terminology as that also brings archery in to the picture. Many cities prohibit even practicing with your bow because it violates this law. I know a policeman in our town and he has been called to a couple of houses in the past because of arrows lodged in the side of the house. They obviously fined the guilty parties. So as was mentioned I would check the local laws to be sure.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have been warned by the local police about my archery target in the back yard with my own garage for a backstop. In Kent where I live, the law states "projectiles" which includes bb's and pellets. I asked about paintball guns but could not get a definitive reply. Didn't want to push the issue.

Huntinbull


----------

